# supprimer "visage"



## PascalBS38 (23 Mai 2011)

Hello,

Voilà je voudrais supprimer les "visage" sur mon iPad.
Je selectionne aucun visage dans iTunes/Photo mais je les ai tous quand même dans l'iPad.

J'ai coché au moins une fois les visages (un jour pour essayer) et depuis plus moyen de les enlever de mon iPad.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée du problème?


----------



## PascalBS38 (6 Juin 2011)

pas trouve de solution. Mais ça n'est peut-être tout simplement pas possible. 
==> J'abandonne


----------

